# Anfägerfragen Scott Contessa Scale Größe, 27,5 vs. 29 Zoll Räder



## fishii (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo Ladies,

ich bin blutiger Anfänger, derzeit noch auf einem uralt Bike unterwegs. Zum Anfixen hat es gereicht aber je mehr ich tatsächlich abseits der Straße unterwegs bin umso mehr fällt auf das sämtliche Komponenten gar nicht passen, also kurzum was neues (besseres) muss her.
Gefahren wird neben den Waldautobahnen eher kleinere verwinkelte (Anfänger)Trails, hier ist es ziemlich hügelig & kurvig; kein Downhill, keine krassen Sprünge
Ich hab 58 kg drauf, bin ca. 167 cm groß & hab ne Innenbeinlänge von 74cm.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen 

Zur Auswahl hab ich derzeit ein gebrauchtes Scott Contessa Scale 700 mit 27,5 Zoll Reifen von 2016 beim örtlichen Radhändler des Vertrauens.
Fox Float 32 Gabel, Schaltung Mix aus Deore/XT/SLX , klingt soweit prima.
ABER passt die Rahmengröße (Größe M)? Hat zufällig den Rahmen jemand & kann mir sagen wie groß denn Größe M ist. Ich bin mir total unschlüssig ob der Rahmen nicht n Zacken zu groß ist.

Die andere Alternative ist ein Grand Canyon AL SL 6.9 WMN von 2016 von privat
Rock Shox Reba Gabel , Schaltung ebenfalls Deore/XT/SLX Mix, Größe S (Soll lt. Herstellerseite passen)
Der Haken: 29“ Reifen. Die bin ich auf nem anderen Bike mal test gefahren & es war mir zu „unhandlich“. Kann ich das auf alle Bikes so übertragen oder sollte ich wirklich jedes einzelne individuell Test fahren?

Was fahrt ihr so? Wirklich reine FrauenMTB Rahmen? Die Auswahl bei den gebrauchten ist nämlich bei den Herren der Schöpfung deutlich größer....

Liebe Grüße von einer etwas verwirrten Anfängerin


----------



## Florent29 (17. Juli 2019)

Wenn die Damen nicht antworten wollen...



fishii schrieb:


> ABER passt die Rahmengröße (Größe M)? Hat zufällig den Rahmen jemand & kann mir sagen wie groß denn Größe M ist. Ich bin mir total unschlüssig ob der Rahmen nicht n Zacken zu groß ist.



Das würde ich leider auch so sehen...M sollte laut Geotabelle bei diesem Modell 440 mm hoch sein. Siehe hier...wenn es das ist... http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...cite-blue-Mountainbike_detail_97685_108.html#

Du bräuchtest eher 380 mm Rahmenhöhe.



fishii schrieb:


> Der Haken: 29“ Reifen. Die bin ich auf nem anderen Bike mal test gefahren & es war mir zu „unhandlich“. Kann ich das auf alle Bikes so übertragen oder sollte ich wirklich jedes einzelne individuell Test fahren?



Jain...ja, für sehr kleine FahrerInnen können 29er generell unhandlich wirken. Und nein, übertragen lässt sich das nicht. Gerade 29er haben in den letzten Jahren einen Riesen Sprung nach vorne gemacht was die Geometrien angeht.



fishii schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr so? Wirklich reine FrauenMTB Rahmen? Die Auswahl bei den gebrauchten ist nämlich bei den Herren der Schöpfung deutlich größer....



Die wenigsten Hersteller fertigen noch reine Frauenrahmen...oft sind das nur noch kleine Herrenrahmen in anderen Farben. Nur bei Liv berkommst du noch "echte" hochwertige Frauenbikes.

Die bleischweren Billigkisten mit Tiefeinstieg a la Cube Access WS mal ausgenommen.

Also kann man ruhig ein Herrenbike nehmen, wenn es gefällt.

P.S.: Was willst du ausgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Juli 2019)

Ups, die Frage muss irgendwie untergegangen sein. Sorry!

Also mal der Reihe nach:

Das Contessa in Größe M halte ich auch für zu groß, wie @Florent29 schon sagt.
Bei den meisten Herstellern findest du Geometrietabellen auf der Website, viele haben auch ein Archiv für die älteren Rahmen. Wenn Suche auf der Herstellerseite kein Ergebnis bringt, dann hilft meistens Google weiter. Auch mal Bildersuche probieren. Als Suchbegriff einfach den Namen des Herstellers + Modell und das Baujahr, plus "Geometrie".

Mit deiner Körpergröße kannst du dich grob an Größe S orientieren, oder wenn die Rahmenhöhe in Zoll oder cm angegeben ist 15''-16'' (38-40cm). Nur als Groborientierung. Kann von Hersteller zu Hersteller auch abweichen.
Bei deiner Schrittlänge solltest du imo nicht mehr als 40cm Sitzrohrlänge haben, sonst hast du keinen Platz über dem Rad, weder beim Fahren noch wenn du absteigst. Weniger geht hingegen immer.

Am wichtigsten ist aber gerade für dich als Anfängerin eine Probefahrt! Ja nichts einfach "online" kaufen und schicken lassen. Da du ja noch nicht so viel Erfahrung haben kannst um ein Rad nur anhand der "Theorie" und der Geotabelle für dich einschätzen zu können, solltest du dich vor einem Kauf auf jeden Fall mal draufsetzen, auch bei Privat/Gebrauchkauf. Lass ruhig dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden! Wenn du dich darauf wohlfühlst, dann kannst du weiterüberlegen und dir über die Komponenten Gedanken machen. Wenn du dich hingegen sofort unwohl fühlst und glaubst, dass da irgendwas nicht passt, dann lass es besser bleiben, ganz egal wie gut die Ausstattung sein mag.
Man kann nachträglich noch Kleinigkeiten anpassen, wie z.B. die Vorbaulänge um wenige cm variieren oder die Lenkerhöhe verändern. Also wenn es um Kleinigkeiten geht, dann frag einfach nach ob man da was ändern könnte. Im großen und ganzen sollte es aber einfach passen. Dass man sich wohl auf dem Rad fühlt ist letztendlich für den Fahrspaß viel entscheidender als die Frage, ob ein XT oder ein Deore Schaltwerk dran ist.
Ideal wäre, wenn du jemanden mit mehr Erfahrung zur Probefahrt mitnehmen kannst, der sich mal anschauen kann wie du drauf sitzt und dir ggf auch gleich sagen kann ob und wie gut man das evtl noch anpassen kann.
Händler wollen leider zu oft nur einfach das verkaufen, was sie gerade da haben, und beraten daher nicht immer gut.

Wenn du was Probe gefahren bist, schau dir immer auch die Geometrietabelle von dem Rad an, vor allem auch wenn es nicht gepasst hat. So bekommst du ein paar Anhaltspunkte, worauf du achten musst, und kannst die Suche so besser eingrenzen. Also z.B. welche Oberrohrlänge sich zu lang oder zu kurz anfühlt.

29er sind so eine Sache gerade für kleinere Leute. Manche mögen sie aufgrund der besseren Überrolleigenschaften der größeren Räder. Ich finde sie für "richtiges" Mountainbiken auch eher unhandlich, auch wenn sich an der Geometrie tatsächlich nochmal viel getan hat in der letzten Zeit. Dennoch sind ein paar "Zwänge" einfach nicht wegzubekommen mit der Rahmengeometrie, z.B. der Gyroskopeffekt der größeren Laufräder (man braucht mehr Kraft um das Rad zu lenken oder zu kippen), das große Hinterrad (kann besonders bei kurzen Beinen störend sein, wenn man im steilen Gelände mal zur Not nach hinten absteigen muss), oder die höhere Front. Ich glaube generell ist der Trend schon, dass je kleiner die Leute sind, sie tendentiell 29er immer weniger mögen. Nicht ganz ohne Grund. Im Ladies Forum sind 29er wohl eher in der Minderzahl.

Frauen-Räder brauchst du nicht. Die meisten hier im Forum fahren ganz normale "Unisex" Räder.
Meistens ist an den sogenannten Frauen-Rädern überhaupt nichts besser, sondern oft eher im Gegenteil, schlechtere/schwerere Komponenten verbaut, seltsame Farben, und dazu halt noch ein Damensattel. Den Sattel kannst du auch selber tauschen, das was an Kompletträdern montiert ist passt sowieso meistens nicht, egal ob das "Damen" oder "Herren" ist.
Der einzige Grund, warum Frauen-Räder manchmal Sinn machen ist, dass es die meistens in kleineren Größen gibt. Das wird aber erst bei sehr kleinen Menschen relevant, du bist groß genug, dass du im ganz normalen "Unisex" Sortiment genügend Auswahl hast.


----------



## Florent29 (17. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich finde sie für "richtiges" Mountainbiken auch eher unhandlich, auch wenn sich an der Geometrie tatsächlich nochmal viel getan hat in der letzten Zeit.



Nicht jeder versteht unter richtigem Mountainbiken das Gleiche...also in deinem Fall Trialbiken. Ich pflichte dir aber bei, dass es für kleingewachsene Anfänger keinen großen Sinn macht, 29 zu fahren.

Wobei wir ja beide wissen, was Marine Cabirou, Katy Winton und Isabeau Courdurier so fahren mit ihren 29ern...  Aber das sind ja auch keine Anfängerinnen mehr.


----------



## fishii (17. Juli 2019)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten! Ich hatte schon Bammel dass ich ne total ausgelutschte Frage gestellt hab 
Ich hab jetzt beschlossen trotzdem mal das Scott testzufahren, beim örtlichen Radhändler zwei Straßen weiter der mir angeboten dass ich das mal zum Ausprobieren mitnehmen darf, das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen und behalte das mit der Rahmengröße auf alle Fälle im Blick. Ich hab irgendwo in den Tiefen des WWW rausgesucht, dass das M angeblich 41 cm hat.

Budget wäre so grob 700-1000€. Eigentlich würde ich ganz gerne gebraucht kaufen, hab eben bislang speziell nach Damen MTBs geschaut & da ist die Auswahl bei uns in der Gegend etwas bescheiden besonders wenn es um die etwas besser ausgestatteten geht. Aber dann guck ich doch gleich mal nach Unisex, danke! 

Mein Mann der die ganze Miesere eingebrockt hat (hat durch Zufall supergünstig auf ein Highend-CarbonMTB  umgesattelt, jetzt macht ihm moutainbiken wieder Spaß & ich kriech jetzt mit meiner Gurke hinterher _grummel_) kennt sich Gottseidank ganz gut aus. Er hat auch schon angemerkt, dass das M wahrscheinlich zu groß sein wird.


----------



## Florent29 (17. Juli 2019)

fishii schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten! Ich hatte schon Bammel dass ich ne total ausgelutschte Frage gestellt hab
> Ich hab jetzt beschlossen trotzdem mal das Scott testzufahren, beim örtlichen Radhändler zwei Straßen weiter der mir angeboten dass ich das mal zum Ausprobieren mitnehmen darf, das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen und behalte das mit der Rahmengröße auf alle Fälle im Blick. Ich hab irgendwo in den Tiefen des WWW rausgesucht, dass das M angeblich 41 cm hat.



Nimm ein Maßband mit.

Wichtig wäre, dass du den Sattel a. noch deutlich absenken kannst, falls du mal längere Passagen bergab ausprobieren willst und b. du über dem Oberrohr noch komfortabel stehen kannst.



fishii schrieb:


> Mein Mann der die ganze Miesere eingebrockt hat (hat durch Zufall supergünstig auf ein Highend-CarbonMTB  umgesattelt, jetzt macht ihm moutainbiken wieder Spaß & ich kriech jetzt mit meiner Gurke hinterher _grummel_) kennt sich Gottseidank ganz gut aus. Er hat auch schon angemerkt, dass das M wahrscheinlich zu groß sein wird.



Ja, das sieht man leider öfter...der eine Partner stürmt auf dem High End Schlitten vorneweg und der andere auf der 499 € 15 kg Gurke hinterher. Das sieht zumindest für die Person hinten selten nach Spaß aus...


----------



## fishii (17. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ja, das sieht man leider öfter...der eine Partner stürmt auf dem High End Schlitten vorneweg und der andere auf der 499 € 15 kg Gurke hinterher. Das sieht zumindest für die Person hinten selten nach Spaß aus...



Ja das beschreibt die aktuelle Situation sehr gut, Spaß hab ich trotzdem bin nur langsamer und deutlich unsicherer  Gottseidank fährt er aber alles wenns sein muss auch mit meiner Gurke ohne zu Murren x-mal vor & wir haben auch schon immer mal wieder aufm Parkplatz Technikübungen gemacht.

Bequem stehen? Ich hab da noch so dunkel im Hinterkopf es sollte ca. ne handbreit Platz sein... oder ist das mittlerweile überholter Humbug?


----------



## Florent29 (17. Juli 2019)

fishii schrieb:


> Bequem stehen? Ich hab da noch so dunkel im Hinterkopf es sollte ca. ne handbreit Platz sein... oder ist das mittlerweile überholter Humbug?



Ach Gott, es ist und bleibt ja ein XC-Rad. Trialbiken wirst du damit eh nicht...also halte ich eine Handbreit für unnötig.


----------



## lucie (17. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ach Gott, es ist und bleibt ja ein XC-Rad. Trialbiken wirst du damit eh nicht...also halte ich eine Handbreit für unnötig.



Du meinst sicher Trailbiken. 

Beim Trialbike wäre wohl mehr als nur eine Handbreite vorhanden und Sattel absenken geht nicht, da meist garnicht vorhanden...


----------



## Florent29 (17. Juli 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Trailbiken.



Auch das wird die TE mit diesem Rad eher in homöopathischen Dosen tun


----------



## Powermaniaxx (17. Juli 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass Scott solltest auf jeden Fall probefahren und wird wahrscheinlich sogar passen, ein wirklich schönes Rad. Laut Körpergröße bist du M, nur laut Schrittlänge tendierst du Richtung S, Rahmen in M dürfte also nicht zu lang für dich ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishii (18. Juli 2019)

So gestern die erste kleine Runde gedreht. Wie erwartet kein Vergleich zum jetzigen. Rahmenhöhe ist 41cm, ich kann bequem drüber stehen. Hat sich alles gut angefühlt weder zu lang noch zu kurz. Am Wochenende werde ich nochmal ein etwas längeres Ründchen drehen & mich dann entscheiden ob ichs nehm oder weitersuche.


----------



## Bea5 (24. August 2019)

Hallo, ich "hänge" mich mal hier an....

nach einiger Bikefahrabstinenz sind mir meine Bikes zum "Neustart" entwendet worden.
Jetzt stehe ich wie ein Ochs vorm Berge...es hat sich seit meinem letzten Kauf 2008 doch einiges getan....

Die Bikes werden besser und teurer und ich werde schlapper und älter....
nichtsdestotrotz ich möchte wieder fahren....

alle Händler sagen mir 29", das sei das Beste........mein Freund sagt 26"von Privat

an alle die mich nicht mehr kennen(und das sind viele) 1.79m, SL85cm, Gewicht 76kg
Ich möchte "normale" Trails fahren , gerne bergauf, gerne durch Wälder. 

Ich fahre demnächst für 2 Tage das Stumpjumper 29" Probe (fühlte sich auf die Schnelle schon gut an)
Ob ich das Giant trance 1,5 27,5" Probefahren kann weiss ich noch nicht.

im Netz schaue ich nach 26" gebraucht.

Mein Freund macht mich unsicher bezüglich 26" vs 29"


----------



## marcy2 (25. August 2019)

Bea5 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich "hänge" mich mal hier an....
> 
> nach einiger Bikefahrabstinenz sind mir meine Bikes zum "Neustart" entwendet worden.
> Jetzt stehe ich wie ein Ochs vorm Berge...es hat sich seit meinem letzten Kauf 2008 doch einiges getan....
> ...




26" würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Bei deiner Größe würde ich zum 29er tendieren. Mußt du probefahren, was sich besser anfühlt, 27,5 oder 29.


----------



## Florent29 (28. August 2019)

Bea5 schrieb:


> im Netz schaue ich nach 26" gebraucht.
> 
> Mein Freund macht mich unsicher bezüglich 26" vs 29"



26er sind halt sehr günstig aktuell. Wenn der Preis stimmt, warum nicht?

Reifen wird es noch eine Weile geben.


----------

